# Apple head or Deer head?



## Shalonw (Oct 28, 2011)

I am considering getting this puppy and her mom was a deer head and her dad was an apple head. I really prefer the apple head look. (My other chi is an apple head). Can anyone tell me if this puppy looks apple headish? From the side she does, but from the front she seems to have a longer muzzle.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

She looks much more deer than apple to me. Shes a very pretty color! If you prefer a more typey look though I would keep looking.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

She's really cute!! Love the colour but I think the snout willbe longer by adulthood I'm no expert tho!


----------



## Shalonw (Oct 28, 2011)

Shalonw said:


> I am considering getting this puppy and her mom was a deer head and her dad was an apple head. I really prefer the apple head look. (My other chi is an apple head). Can anyone tell me if this puppy looks apple headish? From the side she does, but from the front she seems to have a longer muzzle.


Thanks guys! I do think she is adorable and her color is beautiful. I don't mind a slightly longer snout. I just do not prefer the smaller head and larger ears that the deer heads seem to have in my experience. Maybe she will be an in betweener...


----------



## Shalonw (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks guys! She really is gorgeous. I don't mind a slightly longer muzzle, I just do not prefer the smaller head and larger ears that the deer heads seem to have. The breeder said she thinks she looks like an apple head to her. Maybe she'll be an in betweener..


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with Katy. I'd need to see a more definite stop to think apple.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Her head is the same as my Penny's was when she was a baby... I would say she will have a longer muzzle.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Her head will probably flatten quite a bit more and muzzle get longer, I agree though, what a yummy color! Since dogs live 10-15 years, I always say...GET WHAT YOU REALLY WANT!


----------



## Shalonw (Oct 28, 2011)

missy_r said:


> Her head is the same as my Penny's was when she was a baby... I would say she will have a longer muzzle.


That helps, Penny's is fine with me!


----------



## Shalonw (Oct 28, 2011)

My other chi looks almost identical to your Eden Glory


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

She'll likely end up an apple head with a longer snout. Somewhere along the lines it seems like people think longer snout means deer head but that's not always the case. There are apple heads like my Lua who have a slightly longer nose; and frankly I think it's downright adorable LOL. 

I would however, LOVE to see a deer head with a short muzzle... anyone know if such a thing happens or have exampes?


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

She looks like Bijoux did so I think she will be an in between like Bijoux is.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I was just looking at the slope of her nose, not the length of her snout. A sharp 90 degree angle from the snout up the forehead versus more sloped. 

Please do show us pics of your other Chi!!


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

She's what you would call deer although that's not a correct term, it's only mentioned in the fci standard as a disqualifying fault in the ring.

Anyway for an apple head you want a pronounced dome between the ears, hers is . As Karen mention you also want a defined stop which is where the muzzle meets the skull almost 90 degrees. Her muzzle will be v long as an adult, it's long for a v young pup and her head will flatten more. 

If you want a more typey pup I'd look for another breeder who breeds to standard and get a pet from them. She is a lovely colour!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She's definitely got a more "deer" head shape. As well as a longer muzzle. Matilda wasn't quite that long in the muzzle & had a more domed head at that age & as an adult she is deer through & through! (that is exactly what I was wanting in a Chi at the time--though I had no clue what to look for. haha) 

She is adorable though & a nice milk chocolately color which is gorgeous. Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

KittynKahlua said:


> She'll likely end up an apple head with a longer snout. Somewhere along the lines it seems like people think longer snout means deer head but that's not always the case. There are apple heads like my Lua who have a slightly longer nose; and frankly I think it's downright adorable LOL.
> 
> I would however, LOVE to see a deer head with a short muzzle... anyone know if such a thing happens or have exampes?


Gonzo is a deer head and his muzzle is quite small compared to Smoke's.

Gonzo

















Smoke


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww Gonzo is so cute!! I've never seen another chi like that but he is adorable!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you. He has these ridiculously long legs, too. He looks like a daddy long legs spider.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I've got to ask this question, what do you mean domed shaped head? Both apple and deer heads look round to me. I see what you say about the stop being almost 90 degrees but I still don't know how you can tell the difference in A or D heads in puppies by the shape of their head! Can someone clarify this?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

♥ Marabou ♥;877424 said:


> I've got to ask this question, what do you mean domed shaped head? Both apple and deer heads look round to me. I see what you say about the stop being almost 90 degrees but I still don't know how you can tell the difference in A or D heads in puppies by the shape of their head! Can someone clarify this?


I'll try and help. A correct apple head is very round and domed with a 90 degree stop (angle). It literally looks like an apple, very rounded. This is the correct head according to our standard.










This is a deer head. See how sloped the forehead is? It is not rounded, it is flatter, not as round/domed. The muzzle is typically longer. This is a 'common' chi head, but it is not correct, according to our standard.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Great visuals and explanations.

The baby in the glass reminded me of my baby Hope!!








Sorry-I could not resist! haha!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She sure does Karen!!!! What a little doll baby!


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Great pics Tracy. 
Heads develop as the dog matures as well, some slower than others. 

Lotus has a fab head and stop. Stops can deepen as they grow too as hers did. She has a huge head, it's really hard to photograph clearly but she is a good example of an apple head.









You can see her stop is v deep in this.










Leilanis head is maturing (slowly like her auntie) but she has a good head for a pup.









On young pups their stops are well defined 8-9 weeks is the best time to tell according to all the experienced breeders I've spoken to. Remember they don't stop maturing until at least 18 months so it's a long wait. What I will say though is if you aren't sure don't buy, it's a long time to be disappointed.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Wow thanks Tracy! Perfect explanation. Thanks for adding the pics Kurukulla  They have nice heads!


----------

